

HTTPS Everywhere 3.0 protects 1,500 more sites - KingofGnG
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/https-everywhere-3-and-a-trillion-web-requests

======
sp332
There are more improvements than just "more sites". Here's the changelog
<https://www.eff.org/files/Changelog.txt> Some highlights:

    
    
      3.0                                         (2012-10-04)
      * Since version 2.x:
        * 1,455 new active rulesets
        * UI improvements: 
          - right-click to view ruleset source in the config window
        * Numerous improvements to the SSL Observatory internals, including cached
          submissions on hostile networks, better Tor and Convergence integration,
          and a new setting to control self-signed cert submission
        * New translations: Basque, Czech, Danish, French, Greek, Hungarian,
                            Italian, Korean, Malaysian, Polish, Slovak, Turkish,
                            Traditional Chinese
      * Relative to 3.0development.8:
        * Update the SSL Observatory whitelist of common cert chains
        * Fixes, mostly in the CDN/media playback department: 
                 Akamai/CNN, GO.com/ABC, AWS/Amazon Zeitgeist MP3 player,
                 AWS/Spiegel.tv, Technology Review, Cloudfront/Tunein,
                 Akamai/Discovery Channel, Beyond Security, OCaml, Gentoo,
                 Nokia, Widgetbox.com, Squarespace
      /001324.html
        * Disable buggy: Web.de, AJC.com, Feross, Bestofmedia
        * Remove a lot of off-by-default rulesets from the code, since they have
          some costs in terms of startup speed and RAM usage

------
AgentConundrum
A tip for anyone considering using HTTPS-Everywhere: You should also grab
HTTPS Finder[1] to work with it.

HTTPS-Everywhere forces you into a secure connection when you attempt an
insecure one (e.g. clicking on <http://en.wikipedia.org> will still make the
request under HTTPS) on any domain in its database. You can also add
additional rulesets for other domains.

What HTTPS Finder does is send, when you make an HTTP request, an additional
request to see if the server will also serve over HTTPS, and it will redirect
you there.

If you also have HTTPS-Everywhere, HTTPS Finder gives you the option of adding
a ruleset to it for that domain so that you will always make the secure
connection first. You can also whitelist the domain from future HTTPS Finder
checks if you find that the secure connection serves no-or-different content,
or if it otherwise causes errors.

[1] <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/https-finder/>

------
tbeseda
Direct link: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/https-
everywhere-3-and...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/https-
everywhere-3-and-a-trillion-web-requests)

~~~
revelation
Poster is a spambot for neowin; this should be the actual link.

------
tlrobinson
You can also just add important domains to Chrome's HSTS list: chrome://net-
internals/#hsts

